# Loft Sunlight and Ventilation



## OmerJahangir (Apr 7, 2021)

*Sunlight in Loft*

Morning sun is very important. Sunlight will make your birds noticeably happier and more alert. Using UV daylight bulbs inside the loft during normal sunlight hours, as well as giving the birds access to regular sunlight improves their mood.  

* Vetilation in Loft*

This is one of the biggest mistakes new fanciers make not having enough fresh air for their birds. The loft should never feel stuffy inside and should never be dusty and make you cough.

Pigeons produce body heat and the sun beating down also produces heat. Your loft will need good ventilation with slow moving fresh air. Wind powered turbines installed into the walls work very well for this and are quite cheap.

Remember that warm air rises and cooler air is heavier than warm air. Your loft will need ventilation holes in the bottom to bring in fresh air and a vent in the roof for the warm, stale air to escape through.








Having the loft raised from the ground will allow a steady flow of air beneath. Also ensure that there is no way for vermin to enter the loft. Rats and mice will  tunnel under your loft if given the opportunity, eating feed and potentially killing your pigeons.


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello Omer,


OmerJahangir said:


> Sunlight will make your birds noticeably happier and more alert.


I agree, my birds seem to be little sun-worshippers at times even on very warm days sometimes.


OmerJahangir said:


> Using UV daylight bulbs inside the loft during normal sunlight hours, as well as giving the birds access to regular sunlight improves their mood.


I would think that the need for light bulbs during the day is sign the coop is too closed in. I have a bright barn light about 50 feet away that shines in the coop at night, not real bright but enough that they will go down and eat if hungry and although they settle down at night there is much more activity that if no light. I notice the birds are less startled if I go in to handle them and they seem more at peace with a night light - good for breeding too.


OmerJahangir said:


> This is one of the biggest mistakes new fanciers make not having enough fresh air for their birds. The loft should never feel stuffy inside and should never be dusty and make you cough.


Agreed, I never have understood these lofts being built and boarded up on all 4 sides. Maybe in really cold weather areas, but I am more concerned with protecting from the heat and providing ventilation.


OmerJahangir said:


> Your loft will need good ventilation with slow moving fresh air.


My air flow rate depends on the wind speed outside and I provide perches in the loft in different areas where the birds can have some options to block it on windy days.


OmerJahangir said:


> Your loft will need ventilation holes in the bottom to bring in fresh air and a vent in the roof for the warm, stale air to escape through.


Another option would be screened vents in the bottoms of the walls for those who don't care for screened floors. Again, the need for floor vents suggests a closed up coop... 


OmerJahangir said:


> Rats and mice will  tunnel under your loft if given the opportunity, eating feed and potentially killing your pigeons.


I have had rats tunnel up and through the bottom of my heavy duty rubber garbage can to get to the feed. It amazes me that they even know the feed is in there or can get their teeth on bottom to cut to hole! Once, I had a species of rat that were stealing my babies, I used that rat block bait that has a hole in it so you can nail it to an outside wall and it worked well to eliminate the issue.


----------



## Benjeon (Mar 25, 2021)

Is that your loft, Omer?


----------



## OmerJahangir (Apr 7, 2021)

Benjeon said:


> Is that your loft, Omer?


No - its not just a reference picture with good ventilation and sunlight.


----------

